
Conservatives at big tech companies believe diverse opinions aren't welcome - Sonnol53
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/conservatives-at-big-tech-companies-believe-diverse-opinions-arent-welcome
======
mockindignant
Coming from Fox News where we know diverse opinions are definitely unwelcome,
is this not a case of the kettle calling the pot black?

I mean one of their own talking heads was campaigning for Trump/GOP last
night. So I am not sure what this is all about, and why it’s even posted. I,
along with most people here are not going to click a link to foxnews.com.

If this idea has any merit, someone should post it somewhere that is not on a
garbage site like foxnews, dailycaller, breitbart, etc. Because I am not going
to give those sites the clicks.

And for the record I would feel the same way if it was posted on the liberal
equivalents: shareblue, etc.

